# F650 frames



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Does anyone know the difference between the F650 Pro Loader frame vs the straight frame? I am sure it's on their website but I cannot find it.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Did a web search which explains it. sound like they make a pro loader straight frame a then a pro loader kick up frame. The pro loader kick up the frame drops down behind the cap to lower the box lower to the ground. Both are a IH truck frame with a Ford body and built in Mexico.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, Randy.


----------

